# Gewinnspiel Abzocke - Komme ich da noch raus?



## der_fox (23 August 2010)

Hallo!
Vorgeschichte:
Ich habe vor 3 monaten den Fehler gemacht, mich für eine 0815-Gewinnspiel Abzocke zu registrieren. Erst im Internet, dann verifiziert per Anruf. Das ganze hieß RentenTip77 und hat 57,50 oder so gekostet. Hörte sich wie immer ganz gut an, also hab ich spontan mitgemacht. 2 der 3 Zahlungen sind weg, die 3. hab ich gerade wiederrufen. 
Heute kam ein Anruf von SunStar. Von wegen ich wäre durch die AGBs verpflichtet bei denen für wieder 3 Monate teilzunehmen. Gespräch wurde aufgezeichnet etc... und ich habe dummerweise zugestimmt...
Die Frage für mich jetzt ist:

*Gilt das schon als Vertrag?*

- ich habe nichts unterschrieben.
- die kennen meine Konto- und Adressdaten, sowie meinen Namen.

Ich werde so und so alles ignorieren und kräftig zurückbuchen, ich hätte nur gerne eine Bestätigung dass ich das gefahrlos machen kann.

Falls ich hier falsch sein sollte, tut es mir leid... in dem Falle bitte ich um Verschiebung ins richtige SubForum bzw um einen Link zu einem Forum, das mir helfen könnte.

MFG fox


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Abzocke - Komme ich da noch raus?*

Du hast Dich da registriert, beim Rückruf die Anmeldung bestätigt und sprichst allen Ernstes noch von Abzocke?
Hat Dich jemand mit vorgehaltener Waffe gezwungen, die Anmeldung zu bestätigen?


----------



## der_fox (3 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Abzocke - Komme ich da noch raus?*

tolles feedback. danke. sowas sieht man gern, dass direkt auf die frage geantwortet wird. ganz davon abgesehen das die antwort anscheinend nichts mit meinem problem zu tun hat, da es um das 2. gewinnspiel geht.
mfg


----------



## Antiscammer (4 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Abzocke - Komme ich da noch raus?*



der_fox schrieb:


> Ich werde so und so alles ignorieren und kräftig zurückbuchen, ich hätte nur gerne eine Bestätigung dass ich das gefahrlos machen kann.



Das dürfen wir nicht konkret beantworten, weil das unerlaubte Rechtsdienstleistung im Einzelfall wäre (=>Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).

Selbst, wenn wir es dürften, könnten wir es nicht guten Gewissens tun, weil wir nicht wissen, was im Werbegespräch gesagt wurde (oder auch nicht), und was in den sonstigen Unterlagen steht. 

Das kann man nur vor Ort mit einer Rechtsberatung machen.
Also: Anwalt oder Verbraucherberatung.


----------



## der_fox (4 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel Abzocke - Komme ich da noch raus?*

gut danke 

wieder was gelernt 

mfg

(can b closed)


----------

